# Picked Blueberries on 1st hike today!



## SUGARBOWL (Jul 30, 2005)

My wife suggested last week that this year we skip all fall sports this year and spend our Saturdays / Sundays hiking instead. INSPIRATION!

Today we took a warmup at a local (SE New Hampshire) hill, Blue Job Mountain (just west of Rochester, 202A off of Rt 16). Only .6 mile each way w/a 400' vertical rise - which on the surface didn't really make an impression on the wife & three girls until I pointed out that it was the equivalent of a thirty story building!

I think I'll really enjoy this new twist on our weekends - alpine bliss vs. soccer field...hmmm??

Maybe this should have been posted in trip reports instead, but I'll defer until some slightly more impressive walks are undertaken!


----------



## MichaelJ (Jul 31, 2005)

Ugh - don't remind me. To me 400' is often something that means "final push to the summit" and when someone tells me what it is in building stories I just cringe! 

I think it sounds like a fine hike - the topo shows it to be nice and prominent - did you have good views? Is there still a fire tower up there?

I didn't see any bluberries on my hike yesterday, but there were plenty of wild ones out last weekend in the Zealand Valley. 'tis the time of year. Yummm.

I definitely look forward to trip reports (please follow the format when you write them) as your hikes continue!


----------



## smitty77 (Aug 1, 2005)

MichaelJ said:
			
		

> I didn't see any bluberries on my hike yesterday, but there were plenty of wild ones out last weekend in the Zealand Valley. 'tis the time of year. Yummm.


They're just passing us here in N.Central MA.  Last week they were abundant in the Tully Lake area.  My little one had a blast picking them right on the trail.

Beauty is, I have several wild blueberry bushes just behind the shed in the backyard.  They yield just enough for a batch of blueberry muffins or a nice coffee cake.    

Oh, congrats on getting the family to adopt hiking as the fall sport of choice.  I'm still working on my wife to do the same.

Smitty


----------



## nancie2k (Aug 1, 2005)

found some wild rasberries while hiking a bit at killington this past saturday-yum!!!


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 1, 2005)

That's fantastic news - I'll be in that area next week! Yum, indeed!!!


----------



## MtnMagic (Aug 2, 2005)

Late Sunday afternoon Sky, Ghostdog and I decided to hike up both the Little River Sugarloafs (just before Zealand Valley).  The wild blueberries were in peak and we, as well as a family of 4 spent an easy time of picking & eating a portion of dinner. Delicious!


----------



## bigbog (Aug 3, 2005)

*.......*



			
				nancie2k said:
			
		

> found some wild rasberries while hiking a bit at killington this past saturday-yum!!!


 it IS about that time for rasberries.... 8)


----------



## SUGARBOWL (Aug 3, 2005)

"I think it sounds like a fine hike - the topo shows it to be nice and prominent - did you have good views? Is there still a fire tower up there?"

The views weren't bad - though it had started to become a little overcast in the afternoon we could see a faint Presidential Range through the haze. They say on a clear day you can see the Atlantic too, but we couldn't. 

The firetower is still there, with a viewing platform directly below the watchman's house, so you can get an extra 30' or so of elevation for the view!  

The trail was a loop and we went clockwise, though if I did it again I'd reverse the course as the steeper & rockier ascent is counterclockwise (I think I prefer climbing up the rocks and down the pine needles)

Any suggestions for a moderate climb in the White Mountains? I've been studying the map and been intrigued by the Bowl Natural Area in Tamworth, which looks like the trailhead is the Dicey's Mill Trail. Might be a little too ambitious just yet though


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 4, 2005)

If you like rock scrambling and don't have a fear of heights, and the weather is perfectly dry, the Blueberry Ledge Trail up to the south ledges of Whiteface from the same parking area as Dicey's Mill (aka Ferncroft) is a fine hike. Distance and elevation are very moderate - only negotiating the ledges is tricky. The views are long and beautiful though limited to points somewhat west, south, to somewhat east.

I've also been told that to head up the Wonalancet Range Trail over Mt Wonalancet is a beautiful, but rough terrain, hike.

If you live near Rte 16, I would think about just heading up that road and climbing Mt. Chocorua. It's very much in the "moderate" category, and once you break treeline on that massif of rock ledge, it's wide open and beautiful. The views are incredible on a good day.


----------

